# Bollywood Dreans-Indian Resturant-Harlow-April 2011



## Mimi B (Apr 9, 2011)

This restaurant started as a Little Chef before coming Bollywood Dreams. 
The Restaurant closed in 2010 and after reading this review on CurrySpy.com, im not surprised. 
I went with Nelly, Skeleton Key and TStranger. 







My Photos:
































































































Hope You Enjoy My Photos.
Thankyou.​


----------



## Priority 7 (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice shots Mimi, was dad boring his mates camera again? Looks from the gear you guys are in it wasn't the hardest entry point either....


----------



## possessed (Apr 9, 2011)

Well done Mimi 
I was impressed by the stacked glasses in picture 11


----------



## nelly (Apr 9, 2011)

Of course it was an easy entry Mr 7, we had a reservation 

A good fun explore, my boy was having some excellent plate fun, one of his plate mosaics is not suitable for posting on here and yep still got the EOS, it appears to be on a "I'll call you when I need it back" loan  






































































​


----------



## Priority 7 (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice shots too bud, soon you will be saving for one of your own eh chap!!!


----------



## smiler (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice One,
Well done to all of you.


----------



## Madaxe (Apr 14, 2011)

Only went to this place when it was a little chef with a great overly enthusiastic chef.
Never bothered with it when it was Bollywood Dreams.
Not even thought of taking a look in there. One of those places that you drive past nearly every day without thinking about.
Glad you did though. Looks like you had fun and got some good shots.
If you lot do any more around this area I'd love to tag along.


----------



## Tstranger1066 (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice report Mimi, loving the review about the place! Well done


----------

